# Tormek Alternative?



## da_mich* (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello,

my work colleague asked me if I could help him to find a cheap (150-200€) alternative to the Tormek T-8. I have no experience with cheap Tormek alternatives because my first grinding wheel was/is the Tormek T8. I never used a Tormek alternative. He only wants to sharpen knives, axes and a machete with it. 
Maybe someone here knows a cheap alternative. Thanks

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## BrewsWayne (Dec 27, 2021)

WEN Water Cooled System review


----------



## da_mich* (Dec 27, 2021)

I think the WEN is not available in Germany. A import is too expensive.


----------



## BrewsWayne (Dec 28, 2021)

How about Scheppach 2000s?


----------



## da_mich* (Dec 28, 2021)

I've already looked at Scheppach but haven't read anything good about it. The stone and the workmanship are rubbish


----------



## Bobby2shots (Dec 29, 2021)

at 150-200 € , he's not going to get an 'alternative",,, he'll get a look-somewhat-alike wannabe. The Tormek is a commercial-grade machine, with a large selection of specialized jigs. RPM is a prime consideration for these machines; too high an RPM will cause water to be thrown off the stone, creating an annoying mess. My 10" Tormek turns at 90 rpm... which continuously bathes the blade, with zero overheating, and zero splashing. The motor on my older Tormek SG-2000 is a "continuous-duty motor", while most others will use limited duty-cycle motors. The motor won't bog down, even undrer heavy load.
I've owned my Tormek SG-2000 for over 20 years, and it still works like new.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 30, 2021)

Does it needs to be water cooled? I have a cheap Chinese made grinder with two stone wheels. I kept "fine" stone and replaces coarse with felt disk. That allows me to sharpen chisels, axes, camp knives etc. It runs fast and I have a bucket of water next to it. And due to high speed it's much more dangerous compared to Tormek.

but it gets things done.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Dec 30, 2021)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Does it needs to be water cooled? I have a cheap Chinese made grinder with two stone wheels. I kept "fine" stone and replaces coarse with felt disk. That allows me to sharpen chisels, axes, camp knives etc. It runs fast and I have a bucket of water next to it. And due to high speed it's much more dangerous compared to Tormek.
> 
> but it gets things done.



While it's not the ideal solution, one old trick you can use with higher-speed grinders, is to hold an ice-cube against the back of whatever tool you're grinding or re-sharpening. Norton has highly friable white wheels that also work quickly, and remain "relatively" cooler.


----------



## Bolek (Jan 5, 2022)

Parkside 240W Bench Grinder With Belt Sander - at Lidl


Parkside 240W Bench Grinder With Belt Sander - For working on metal, wood and plastics Ideal for deburring, rust removal and grinding Adjustable workpiece




www.lidl.co.uk




no cooling no jig but a non expensive backstand


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 5, 2022)

Unfortunately, that's not what he's looking for. He's increased his budget. I think he will buy the RecordPower WG250.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 5, 2022)

I hope he watches, and listens to this before buying the Record Power.


----------

